# Interested in visitor statistics for DBSTalk.com



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Now that you guys are on yor own server, I'm wondering what your visitor statistics are (i.e. how many people use which OS and which web browser and version are most common, and what the percentages are)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This morning's statistics showed 5600 hits over the past 24 hours with 989 individual IP addresses served.

As far as web browser and operating statistics, here they are in percentages:

MSIE: 93.10 % 
Netscape: 6.427 % 
Opera: 0 % 
Konqueror: 0 % 
Lynx: 0.041 %
Other: 0.421 %

Operating System: Windows: 92.85 %
Linux: 0.156 %
Mac/PPC: 1.730 %
Unknown: 5.154 %


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool! What I notice is that Almost everybody is using Internet Explorer. That really suprises me, I thought Mozilla (Netscape 6) was still at least a LITTLE popular. Heck, you have visitors using Lynx! I also am curious about versions for IE, Netscape, and Windows if you have those. I am also suprised more people have "Unknown" OS than Linux. What else could they be using? Are THAT many visitors on Solaris or FreeBSD? Or is it a bunch of WebTV users looking help with their horrid DISHPlayers?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The stats dont tell which versions. For an educated guess, Id say most visiters are using IE 5.5 or 6 as their webrowsers, I dont know if that includes AOL users or not since AOL uses a stripped down version of IE. I can understand why most people are staying away from Netscape. Netscape 4.65 was the best version I ever used. 4.75 would crash on me constantly on both my computers I even did a system retore on my Compaq but no luck. I tried out Netscape 6 Beta and hated it, never went back for the final version, I use Netscape 6.2 at school on the PC that I do all my software testing on that I mentioned in the MP3 Thread. The Only reason I use Netscape on that machine is because it circumvents my schools internet filtering software . With IE 3/4s of the net is not accessable, damn cencorware!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

PS, if all you have to do to get around the filter is use Netscape, it's likely a proxy server. Just look in IE settings and delete any proxy entry


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We have something stupid called BESS, the guard dog. Most websites were not allowed but for some reason the 3 bullitian boards I visit everyday were allowed. We dont do anything bad just wanted to access filesharing programs and goto my favorite radio stations website, which was not allowed due to sexual content, which was nothing more then a bunch of girls, fully clothed posing for a contest, hey its a rock station what else would ya expect?!?!  I though about the proxy but the only thing is our school system administrator comes in every so often, with no notice to update Norton, Defrag and all that other stuff that doesnt take any knowledge to do. So all of our programs, MP3s and music videos that were not suppose to have are hidden deep with in the C directory, I used TweakUI to clear everything that we installed from the add/remove control panel, the only thing is one of my buddies installed Spy Agent and I wittnessed him doing it, so if the school admin finds out about it Im off the computers over there forever! But hopefully she never does!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

WHOA! That's harsh. Do what I do - make friends with the network administrators


----------

